# "Artsy" Composers?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

A few favorites that come to mind are Satie, Bartok and Debussy. It doesn't have to be limited to piano music at all, but please post some other composers who you think I'd like based upon this.


Thanks,
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

How would you define artsy?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

EvaBaron said:


> How would you define artsy?


Yes, please define.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I left it open to interpretation, but listed some examples of favorites for guidance.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I suppose one way to define it would be music that feels like pure emotion, rather than form like much of Bach.


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

All of them


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

VoiceFromTheEther said:


> All of them


I get that response, but try to narrow it down based upon my examples. Two adjectives that connect all of them are a sparse and somber tone with a touch of Jazz influence.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

I’d just recommend checking out composers from that era, a quick google search should be enough


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EvaBaron said:


> I’d just recommend checking out composers from that era, a quick google search should be enough


Bartok and Satie weren't impressionists, and Debussy was the creator of the mvt. and the OG and most inspired perhaps. So I'm not sure you are right about that.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

The problem is that ‘artsy’ is not a definition that anyone would relate to in defining certain composers. In general use, at worst, it can mean pretentious. At best, it can mean artistic which one would assume applies to all composers.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

DaveM said:


> The problem is that ‘artsy’ is not a definition that anyone would relate to in describing composers. In general use, at worst, it can mean pretentious. At best, it can mean artistic which one would assume applies to all composers.


I agree, but I did specify.


----------



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I suppose one way to define it would be music that feels like pure emotion, rather than form like much of Bach.


If your examples were just in the mode of Satie and Debussy, I'd say check out Ravel and Faure. But Bartok? Hmmm ...

Here are a few very "emotional" suggestions ...

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 (Pathetique); Romeo & Juliet
Vaughn Williams: Fantasia on Theme of Thomas Tallis; Variants of Dives & Lazarus
Fauré: Barcarolles (piano)
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte; Ma mère l'Oye
Barber: Symphony #1
Honegger: Pacific 1-2-3; Rugby; Mouvement Symphonique #3

Also, how about Chopin, virtually everything?


----------



## 4chamberedklavier (12 mo ago)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I suppose one way to define it would be music that feels like pure emotion, rather than form like much of Bach.


Would this imply that Bach's music is not emotional? I suggest that threads that talk about certain qualities (like emotion & profundity) in music link what quality they have in mind to technical "music-theory" concepts. Perhaps what you mean by emotion is actually just some kind of chord progression that you like hearing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

4chamberedklavier said:


> Would this imply that Bach's music is not emotional? I suggest that threads that talk about certain qualities (like emotion & profundity) in music link what quality they have in mind to technical "music-theory" concepts. Perhaps what you mean by emotion is actually just some kind of chord progression that you like hearing.


A great point. And I did give a stronger definition of what I find satisfying in music later on in the thread.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just had an insight, I think the totality that is my taste in art reflects a dream like state of consciousness.


----------



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)

I understand that Bach can seem "technical," especially the inventions, sinfonias, and fugues in the WTC...but listen to his vocal music in the cantatas...very emotional. In fact IMHO Bach's vocal writing gives the lie to the notion many have that his music is not emotional. Of course you have to follow along with the text to understand what Bach is doing emotionally. It's pretty amazing.

Debussy, Satie, and Bartok is a strange mix. (By the way, Debussy did not "invent" impressionism...indeed he hated the term and never applied it himself to his music. Much the same for Ravel.) But there were many composers from the early- to mid-20th century French composers that worked in the "impressionistic" idiom...e.g., Samazeuilh, Tournemire, Ysaye, Poulenc, Pierne, Milhaud. Bartok-like...I'd say try Kodaly. Then in the broader, 20th-century world, give Respighi, Delius, Vaughn-Williams, Britten, Barber a try.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

"I just had an insight, I think the totality that is my taste in art reflects a dream like state of consciousness. "






Does this work for you? It's usually played on the violin, but I know you love cello.

Also check out the second part of Tabula Rasa.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jg, a bit too simplistic in the harmony.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I guess I do prefer the piano music of the three mentioned in the OP.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

If you like "Satie, Bartok and Debussy" you should check out:

Ketèlbey
Ravel
Delius
Butterworth
Grieg
Fauré
Elgar
Warlock
Gershwin (piano works)
William Walton
Rimsky-Korsakov (particularly "Sheherazade," "Le Coq d'or" and "Capriccio espagnole")
Nino Rota
Britten's "Simple Symphony"
Chabrier's "Espańa"
Kreisler's "Liebeslied"
Massenet's "Thaïs"


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> If you like "Satie, Bartok and Debussy" you should check out:
> 
> Ketèlbey
> Ravel
> ...



Nice, helpful, list!

Much thanks.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

"Artsy" composers? Composers are artists, what in tarnation are you babbling about?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

EvaBaron said:


> How would you define artsy?


What does being Artsy mean?


2. The definition of artsy is *someone who is very involved in, and enthusiastic about, artistic endeavors*, though it may also describe someone who is pretentious about their enthusiasm for the arts. An example of someone who is artsy is someone who shows constant interest in his sculpting and painting. adjective.

I had to look for it too


----------



## Nyama74 (Mar 28, 2018)

The first two composers that came to mind based on words like emotional, dreamlike or jazzy were Ravel and Vaughan Williams. Ravel's chamber music, especially, if you're looking for "jazzy".

A few other possibilities: Schubert's String Quintet, Górecki's "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" or "Fratres" by Arvo Pärt.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Nyama74 said:


> The first two composers that came to mind based on words like emotional, dreamlike or jazzy were Ravel and Vaughan Williams. Ravel's chamber music, especially, if you're looking for "jazzy".
> 
> A few other possibilities: Schubert's String Quintet, Górecki's "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" or "Fratres" by Arvo Pärt.


Lots of these were great, thanks!


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

I think artsy means more abstract as opposed to a singable melody and a warm harmony and a interesting rhythm .
Abstract is hard to define but you know it when you see or hear it.Boulez I thought was abstract and Beethoven got abstract in his later piano and chamber works.Of coarse Ravel and Debussy are a no brainer as far as abstract.


----------



## RuggiràIntornoATe! (5 mo ago)

Captainnumber36 said:


> A few favorites that come to mind are Satie, Bartok and Debussy. It doesn't have to be limited to piano music at all, but please post some other composers who you think I'd like based upon this.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Have a wonderful day!



Basically you're asking for similar music? NoColdPilot mentioned a good amount of composers that might pick your interest.. But i'd love to add Arnold Bax and Cyril Scott to the recommendations.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> A few favorites that come to mind are Satie, Bartok and Debussy. It doesn't have to be limited to piano music at all, but please post some other composers who you think I'd like based upon this.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Have a wonderful day!



Lots of music is inspired directly by pictures. This 

HUGUES DUFOURT : "Saturne" - YouTube 

is totally based on this 

Saturn Devouring His Son - Wikipedia


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> Lots of music is inspired directly by pictures. This
> 
> HUGUES DUFOURT : "Saturne" - YouTube
> 
> ...


Saturn Devouring his is an interesting painting,I believe it was meant to symbolize post French revolution paranoia in Spain and the government killing it's own people to prevent them from killing them.


----------



## John O (Jan 16, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I suppose one way to define it would be music that feels like pure emotion, rather than form like much of Bach.


Except one of your three examples: Bartok is one of the most mathematical and Bachian composers of the 20th century:
His music is full fugues, counterpoint, symmetrical structures, Fibonacci numbers etc.

If you like Bartok and also romantic music try Tippett's Corelli Fantasia, it combines the Bachian 
intellectualism of the Bartok Music for Strings with the romantism of, say, Vaughan William's Tallis Fantasia.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think the word that ties all my tastes together is "exotic".


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think the word that ties all my tastes together is "exotic".


That's easier then. The composer for you is Maurice Ohana

Maurice Ohana: Si le jour paraît... (complete)// Nicolò Spera, 10-string guitar - YouTube


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

To simplify and broaden it up even more, I think I like any music, even Bach, when performed with a certain amount of intellectual and emotional honesty.

For example, Bach played by Kempff is fantastic to my ears.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> That's easier then. The composer for you is Maurice Ohana
> 
> Maurice Ohana: Si le jour paraît... (complete)// Nicolò Spera, 10-string guitar - YouTube


Very good!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I find Gould's Mozart like comedies and the most inspired thing he did. I love them!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I find Gould's Mozart like comedies and the most inspired thing he did. I love them!


That's artsy, but not Mozartsy


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I don't really love it, but it's interesting and entertaining.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What I really love in music is soft pretty stuff. So try to recommend albums in light of this bit of info.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What are some beautiful Bach albums?

One I enjoy is A Bach Recital by Wilhem Kempff.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What are some beautiful Bach albums?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What are some beautiful Bach albums?
















__





Fred Thomas






fred-thomas.co.uk


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm really enjoying the second album. Stunning, magnificent playing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What are some beautiful albums of the classical and romantic eras for any soloist or ensemble?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is good:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What's a good version of the Art of the Fugue?


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

NoCoPilot said:


>


Love that album cover. The children look terrified.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I enjoy Daniel B.'s Well Tempered Clavier.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What's a good version of the Art of the Fugue?






Emerson


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Why does Satie's piano work in particular, performed by Roge, feel like a painting to me? That's what I look for in music, visuals which is very hard to achieve I feel.

I'm not looking for suggestions, just reasons why.

I think it has a lot to do with Roge's touch, and Satie's great melodies.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Why does Satie's piano work in particular, performed by Roge, feel like a painting to me? That's what I look for in music, visuals which is very hard to achieve I feel.
> 
> I'm not looking for suggestions, just reasons why.
> 
> I think it has a lot to do with Roge's touch, and Satie's great melodies.


It has all to do with Rogé , he´s such a very fine player, so I can relate to your feelings.


----------

